# Intercooler Refurb



## tmwalker1988 (May 31, 2012)

Just got a second hand Airtec Stage 1 intercooler for my Focus RS.

As it is second hand and been on another car i am wanting to give it a bit of a refurb before i put it on mine.

First off it needs a good going over with a jet wash... once i have done that what is the easiest and safest way to remove the existing black paint so that it is ready for a new coat?

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Never done one to be honest but would imagine a good clean first then a good scuff with 240/320 grit paper then a coat of aeresol primer and paint should do the job nicely ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Eek, not a job for me. I'd be scared of bending the fins?!?

I'd just clean it lightly with g101 and an open hose, dry it then lightly apply grey primer and satin black. 

I've always wondered if the paint would cause the heat to be contained??


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Jet wash will bend the living $hit out of the fins mate.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Should be fine at a relatively safe distance mate ! If your doing 100 mph in the rain behind a truck it would get a showered in all kinds of sh1t lol
Just use common sense and be carefull it should be fine mate


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought one off and st for my tdci focus a while back. Painting isn't a problem just some light coats of satin and you will be fine. I polished mine.




























And because of the stones from previous I had to find a flatblade and go through the entire cooler to straighten everything up.

There is plenty of information about painting coolers. Even myths about making them more efficient at cooling by painting them......??

All the best Ryan


----------



## tmwalker1988 (May 31, 2012)

Jet washed it earlier and i can report back that it didnt bend a single fin so happy about that.

It did blast a lot of the old paint off so will carry on at the weekend with some more sanding and then just give it some light coats of satin black.

Is paint stripper safe to use?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one. Ps that above polished intercooler is a work of art


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

you will be fine with the paint stripper, and probably the best way to remove the poor previous prep. I used VHT wrinkle on mine, more durable, better adhesion other wise you would have to etch then prime then satin black.

Yes common myth about black containing heat, it lowers the intake temp when stationary, but same temp while driving.
Wrinkle finish will further improve this as it gives it a larger surface area for the heat to dissipate. Also did my IC piping


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Love it aha


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Paint stripper and then use the jet wash to blast it off (Just take precautions with the jet washing) that should get it sorted out for your prep to paint it


----------



## tmwalker1988 (May 31, 2012)

Cheers for the advice.

Its mainly only the front face that has damage from stone chips.

So was going to apply paint stripper to the face, clean it up, mask, and then finally spray satin black.

Hopefully get some time this weekend if it stays dry. Supposed to be nice weather next week though.

Will try keep this thread updated with how i progress.


----------



## tmwalker1988 (May 31, 2012)

Managed to get the intercooler sorted this weekend.

Started off by using Nitro Mors to strip the paint. Not very powerful stuff and takes an age to do. Have to lay it on very thick for it to eat into the paint. Scraped the majority of it off then jet washed the rest off. Was left with the following;










Then sanded it down with varying grit paper from 240 up to 1200


















Spent a couple hours straightening any bent fins with a pair of tweezers.

After a final wash and dry i then started to apply satin black with some very light coats. Did a couple of light coats and then left to dry for a few hours before i gave it another once over. Pleased with the results after looking back at what i started with.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

nice job mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

tmwalker1988 said:


> using Nitro Mors to strip the paint. Not very powerful stuff and takes an age to do.......


Iirc, they changed the formula a few years back which made it less effective - I think the reason given was " 'elf & safety"......


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree, used to be awesome stuff!!

You've done a decent job on the FMIC


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Remember years ago it would melt ya hand off lol
Great job mate !


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

looks smart dude

yeh nitromors is abit weak now.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Starchem is supposed to be a good paint stripper. I found B and Q's own brand, Diall, paint stripper to be better than Nitromors. Nice work on that, OP.


----------

